# CFD reports, magazines etc. any good?



## mattlach (14 May 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with the australian stock report (CFD Specific version)?

Let me know.

Or what are some other good magazines/reports available?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (15 May 2007)

*Re: CFD reports, magazines etc any good?*



mattlach said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the australian stock report (CFD Specific version)?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Or what are some other good magazines/reports available?





I only buy Your Trading Edge for time to time some interesting articles in there.

ASR Australian Stock Report.

I have heard mostly bad things about them and their results.


----------



## ozymick (15 May 2007)

*Re: CFD reports, magazines etc any good?*

hi

I attended a ASR Seminar 

At $3000 a year could not justify the cost

Have tried the 2 weeks free -- no outstadning results for the selections

Michael


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 May 2007)

*Re: CFD reports, magazines etc any good?*

ASR - the dart board could probably do better. I have a subscription & regret it. Better off spending the money on some good chart & data service & trading/investing books.


----------



## waza1960 (15 May 2007)

*Re: CFD reports, magazines etc any good?*

I have used aust stock report (cfd and daily report)for last 2 months and am happy with it as a novice I find they give good tips and is educational as well.I lost out using my own system and then exclusively used their tips with my cfd trading and am showing a good profit so far but of course you still have to filter out which tips don't suit your style of trading.Haven't made enough to reimburse me for joining yet though.


----------



## Holdon (15 May 2007)

*Re: CFD reports, magazines etc any good?*



Uncle Festivus said:


> ASR - the dart board could probably do better. I have a subscription & regret it. Better off spending the money on some good chart & data service & trading/investing books.




Totally agree...there is plenty of info out there without having to rely on others to do your trading for you, and most of it is free, if you look long and hard enough.


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2007)

*Re: CFD reports, magazines etc any good?*



waza1960 said:


> I have used aust stock report (cfd and daily report)for last 2 months and am happy with it as a novice I find they give good tips and is educational as well.I lost out using my own system and then exclusively used their tips with my cfd trading and am showing a good profit so far but of course you still have to filter out which tips don't suit your style of trading.Haven't made enough to reimburse me for joining yet though.




Good grief, i paid for my subby to Nick's "The Chartist" on the first trade i took! lol!

Cheers,


----------



## shane1987 (22 October 2010)

I am new to short term CFD trading. I have yet to devise my own strategy. Although I acknowledge that I should eventually learn how to pick trades myself, should I subscribe to a service such as the Australian Stock Report or the Rivkin Report? 

Will this assist me in my endeavour to learn for myself?  Or should I just spend the money on educational resources such as textbook instead?


----------



## Mike Baker (25 October 2010)

Yeah I lost money with them. They talk the talk but I've been through 5 or so bad trades in row at one stage and when I rang and wanted my money back they told me no, “that’s trading”. 

I'm actually looking around again at if I should join up to someone for a little more info and general thoughts, not so much buy / sell now type thing.

Was thinking about The Chartist or The trading Lounge. 

Also looking at a trading course but gee it's hard to know who is good and who just wants your money.

By the way anyone here heard of a company called Share Star?

Do a goggle search and let me know your thoughts. They want $7500 for 1 years support and education.


----------



## skc (26 October 2010)

Mike Baker said:


> Yeah I lost money with them. They talk the talk but I've been through 5 or so bad trades in row at one stage and when I rang and wanted my money back they told me no, “that’s trading”.




I think you will find many agree with their response... 5 bad trades in a row is surely within the realms of probability, no matter how good their system / research may be!


----------



## Steve Arthur (7 November 2010)

Ancient Proverb
“Give a man a fish, he'll eat for a day. Teach a man how to fish, he'll eat for a lifetime”

Learn to find your own trades, who cares about your money more than you do?

Otherwise the next time they give 5 losers in a row, you'll give up and go and find someone else, this is because you do not have the confidence to stick with it, because you don't know how their system works or you just do not believe in it.



skc said:


> I think you will find many agree with their response... 5 bad trades in a row is surely within the realms of probability, no matter how good their system / research may be!




This is true.

All trading systems are built around probability and positive expectancy.
I have been trading for 15 years and have just had my worst run of losing trades in a row (9). But it does not bother me at all, I mean I'm not doing cartwheels or anything but I know it's within an accepted range of probability.

And I'm also not complaining too much because a few weeks earlier I had my longest run of winners in a row (14).

Trading is about consistently applying a positive expectancy (your edge that your system provides) over a period of time long enough to achieve it.

5 losing trades is not an issue with correct money management.


----------

